# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Love Quotes...!!

## mehak

[align=left:b13c7f37d0]*::--;LoVe iZ LiKe QuiCkSanD-dA DeEpEr u FaLL iN iT ThA HaRdA iT iZ 2 GeT OuT;--::*

Ur HuGz N KiSsEz R LiKe ThE StArZ U LiTe Up mY LiFe wHeN tHiNgZ gEt DaRk

Did u fall down the ugly tree and hit every branch on your way down!

*ThEy SaY tRuE lOvE hiDeS bEhiNd eVeRy CoRnEr...I mUsT bE wALkiNg iN CiRcLeS!!!*

If Your asking if I Need U the answer is 4Ever.. If Your askin if I'll Leave U the answer is Never..If Yur askin what I value the Answer is U.. if Yur askin if I love U the answer is I do

what's the difference between boy's soccer and girl's soccer? oh ya girl's make it look better!!

Love is like sand, if ya hold on to it too tight.. It might slip away~!

¨*:·.PeOpLe ArE gUnA tALk BoUt u SpEcIaLlY wHeN tHeY eNvY u N tHe LiFe U LiVe...lEt ThEm..U aFfEcTeD tHeIr LiVeS...tHeY dIdNt AfFeCt UrS...·:*

Did the sun just come out or did you just smile at me?

Give a mouse a cookie, he'll want a glass of milk

*I wAnTeD 2 KiLL dA sExiEsT PeRsOn ALiVe ThEn I rELiZeD....oHh Ya! SuCiCiDeZ a CriMe!*

Well if i called the wrong number, whyd you answer?

There's a light at the end of every tunnel, just pray it's not a train.

*4GeT THe TiMeS u WaLKeD By* 4GeT THe TiMeS u MaDe Me CRy* 4GeT THe TiMe u HeLD My HaND *4GeT THe SWeeT THiNGS iF i CaN*I cAn No LoNgEr PrEtEnD*I GoTTa ReMeMBeR NoW uR JuST My FRieND.*

Im an angel! Honest! The horns are just there to keep the halo up straight!

When I look at you my heart skips 1 beat but later that beat could mean a life time of tears wasted on some thing i knew i could never have!

an angel is what i was meant to be thats why bein sweet come so naturally!

Friends r like stars they come and go but da 1's dat stay r the 1's that glow

~If I could be an angel, I'd make your every wish come true, but I am only human, Just a girl who's loving you~

How can you be friends with someone if everytime you look at them, it makes you want them even more?

*I wish I may, I mish I might, be the one you wish for tonite*

"it's quality not quantity"

You never know what you have until you lose it, and once you lose it, you can never get it back

.·*xºunTiL dA oCeaN dOEseN't toUCh dA sANDº x x º i WiLL forEver BE an *NsYnC FaNº xøº°´°ºø  

You know your in love when the hardest thing to say is goodbye.

you used to make me smile, you used to make me laugh, but now your attitude makes me want to yak.

Don't be a guy, The world is full of guys.Be a MAN

Love is ... Running into his arms, Colliding with his heart, And exploding into his soul.

4 out of 5 voices in my head say go back to sleep

I know my calculouse it says U+ME=US

FOR ALL OF YOU WHO TALK ABOUT ME THANKS FOR MAKING ME THE CENTER OF YOUR WORLD!

When you finally find the perfect guy you think to yourself, why isn't he taken?

My heart was taken by you...breaken by you...and now it is in pieces because of you

guys r pigs ...... n of course i always get the runt

º°x·:He HoLdS Me WheN i StArT 2 cRy ø´¨`»MaKeS Me SmiLe WiTh JuS HiS eYeZ ShAreZ My HoPes DrEaMs FeArs«´¨`ø ø´¨`»WiPes AwAy ALL My TeArs i LoVe hiM wiToUt rEgReT«´¨`ø i JuS hAvEn't FoUnd HiM yEt·:·xº°

Every girl wants one guy to meet all her needs, while every guy wants all the girls to meet his one need.

I can only please one person per day, today is not your day and tomorrow doesn't look good either.

A star fell from the sky, and I knew I cought it... then when I fell for you where were you to catch me?

Ever stop to think, and forget to start again?

If love was a law i would be in prison for the rest of my life

*U see, U like, U try, U fail...-mEaNwHiLe-...I see, I like, I want, I get!*



Don't call me a GODDESS, Don't call me a QUEEN, Just call me the cutest PRINCESS you've ever seen!

*spiteful words hurt ur feelings but silence breaks ur heart*

*If The Only Possible Way We Can Be Together Is In My Dreams...Then I'll Sleep Forever*

Love is like falling down... in the end you're left hurt, scarred, and with a memory of it forever<3

..WhEn A gUrL LoVeZ a GuY.. ..ThE SwEeTeSt ThiNg iN ThE wOrLd.. ..iS 2 HeAr HiM AdMiT ThAt He TrEaSuReZ hEr..

If lovin' u is wrong- I don't want 2 be right

I dropped a tear in the ocean- when I find it is the day I'll stop loving you

Im sweet like suger, soft like suade, but unlike nintendo i never get played

I AM JUST A GIRL. STANDING INFRONT OF A BOY ASKING HIM TO LOVE ME!

*~*Be MorE CsoncerneD AbouT YouR CharacteR ThaN YouR ReputationN BecausE YouR CharacteR Is WhO YoU ArE AnD YoU ReputaioN Is WhaT OtherS ThinK Of YoU!!*~*

I'm §uGaR & §piCe & EvErYtHiNg N¡Ce... b4 yOu Me§§ w/ Me... yOu ße§t ThiNk twiCe

Love is like a butterfly, hold it too tight, it'll crush, hold it too loose, it'll fly

I ain't a playa, I just crush a lot.

I am not a player...I'm the game

I wRoTe YoUr NaMe In ThE sAnD bUt ThE wAvEs WaShEd It AwAy, ThEn I wRoTe It In ThE sKy BuT tHe WiNd BlEw It AwAy, So I wRoTe It In My HeArT aNd ThAt'S wHeRe It WiLl sTaY

831-8 letters, 3 words, 1 meaning, I love you

Last night I hugged my pillow and dreamt of you..I wish that someday I'd dream bout my pillow and I'd be hugging you.

IF I COULD REARRANGE THE ALPHABET ID PUT "U" AND "I" TOGETHER

A heart is not a play thing~a heart is not a toy~but if you want it broken..just give it to a boy

*In Reality*....The Player Isn't Actually Playing The Other Person......He's Playing Himself...

*He looked me deeply in the eyes. he lied and said "i won't make u cry" and when i thought it was 2 good 2 be true, he blew me off and found someone new*

Lust Is When You Love What You See. Love Is When You Lust For What's Inside[/align:b13c7f37d0]

----------


## Zaheer

Ich Liebe Mich

----------


## Endurer

brilliant mehak... :wink:

zimmi bhai aapko apne appse :shock:

----------


## Payal

awesome work mehak. keep it up :up;

----------


## mehak

thanx to u all.... :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

why blame guys only. now girls behave the same way

----------


## Endurer

it's not just about boys & girls, its about human nature, we ourselves get prone to those beasts in the disguise of human beings, when we start accepting & laying our heads infront of them.

----------


## dsjeya

thank u endurer,beasts r there in both sex

----------


## zebijns

Nice post Mehak :hug1: :applaud; :givefl;

----------


## dsjeya

love is anecessary evil to sustain hunamn race

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

*[blur:10f6c1da6c] WOW MEHAK KEEP IT UP :givefl; :hug1:* [/blur:10f6c1da6c][/blur][/b]

----------

